# Made a knife



## JayGee (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi - I made a knife with Karim and his daughter at Tharwa Valley Forge in ACT in Canberra.
Thought I would show it off here...
Steel is 1075 and handle is Sydney Blue Gum and Gidgee.

Jake


----------



## eto (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice job man. Im sure it was a lot of fun.


----------



## JayGee (Nov 24, 2015)

A lot of fun and actually heaps of work... So much sanding.


----------



## OneS (Nov 24, 2015)

Very cool, must be great to say you actually made it !


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 25, 2015)

JayGee said:


> Hi - I made a knife with Karim and his daughter at Tharwa Valley Forge in ACT in Canberra.
> Thought I would show it off here...
> Steel is 1075 and handle is Sydney Blue Gum and Gidgee.
> 
> Jake



Canberra local? I have been eyeing doing one of their J-Knife or Damascus course for a while.

Great looking work


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 25, 2015)

Jay is it a single bevel. Pretty shape, whats it about 32mm tall at the heel? Well done.


----------



## JayGee (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks...

A little hard to tell from the camera - double bevel flat ground... It's about 220mm long and 38mm tall. I'm presently in the process of thinning it out some on stones - would probably have been easier with the grinders, but oh well..

I came up from Melbourne to do the course... It's a good introduction to all the processes.. Had a great time. I also made this little guy:






http://s7.postimg.org/pco3gukd7/2015_11_26_05_48_59.jpg


----------



## rick alen (Nov 26, 2015)

JayGee said:


> A lot of fun and actually heaps of work... So much sanding.



It's a lot more work even when, instead of a belt sander or big-wheel and etc, you're using a bench grinder with cheap wheels, and a Chinese India for your course stone, on stainless. A whole lot more work. You have to be a lot more careful too.



Rick


Rick


----------

